# Orbea Opal...What a Gem!!!



## hiknakd (Sep 26, 2005)

I have an '06 Orbea Opal. I have had it for a little over 2 weeks now. SWEET bike. Stiff as a board, climbs like a goat and sprints like a racehorse. This bike rocks!!! I road several bikes, including the Orca and Scott CR1 Limited. The Opal was the stiffest, most responsive hands down. Plus, how can you go wrong with a Lifetime Warranty? My LBS allows for pretty long test rides. I road each bike for 4-6 miles (with a 1.5 mile climb) before making my choice. I ordered the frame in my size, 51cm and had all the parts to build it. The LBS had it in in 3 days and built in 3 hours. I had my mind set on the Orca until I saw the Opal. The Opal is advertised by Orbea as 30% stiffer than the Orca. I believe it! I have the only Opal anywhere around here, and there are only a few Orbeas in the area. I am in the foothills of the Smoky Mountains with the National Park only 20 minutes away, my Opal's playground. I am attaching a picture. I will try and add some better photos soon. I have listed the specs on my bike below.

2006 Orbea Opal, 51cm, Silver
Mavic Ksyrium SL Wheelset
Continental GP 3000 Tyres
SuperLite tubes
Control Tech carbon/Ti skewers
Dura Ace 10 Speed group
Zero Gravity Ti brakes w/Corima pads
Zipp B2 handlebar
Zipp stem
Silver, carbon look bar tape
Orbea Zeus carbon seatpost
Selle Italia SLR saddle
Look KeO carbon/Ti pedals
Jagwire cables
Cateye CD300DW computer
Token 15g cages
12-25 cassette. 
15 lbs. 10 ounces.


------- __o 
------ _\ <, 
-----(X)/ (X) BRING ON THE HILLS!!!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Awesome bike man!!!!


----------



## hiknakd (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

nice setup. how much did you pay for it?


----------



## hiknakd (Sep 26, 2005)

*Cost*



HazemBata said:


> nice setup. how much did you pay for it?


Hi,

I paid $2299 for the frame,fork,headset and seatpost. I have been buying all the parts to build this bike for over a year now. Mostly off eBay. I have not actually sat down and added up the cost, but I would guess that I have between $4500 and $5000 in the complete bike. Money well spent! It's is one SWEET ride.


----------

